

Edward Snowden's First Day as a Free Man in Russia Involved Offers of Jobs - ktavera
http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_slatest/2013/08/01/edward_snowden_job_offers_russia_s_facebook_vkontakte_may_want_to_hire_nsa.html

======
WestCoastJustin
He should go work for Kaspersky.

